# Tundra MM1 Plow...



## CaptainJon

Hey guys, 

I am wondering if it is really true that a mm1 will not fit on the newer tundras... Or if there is a way to make it work... thank you in advance


----------



## gtmustang00

CaptainJon;1495913 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am wondering if it is really true that a mm1 will not fit on the newer tundras... Or if there is a way to make it work... thank you in advance


3 plug it. If a mm2 will bolt up, a mm1 will also. I don't see why it wouldn't work, maybe im wrong.


----------



## CaptainJon

fisher says mm1 will hit the front bumper... but a mm2 wont. I have seen a truck on here with a mm1 but it was just a test not his plow just wondering if this will actually work or if i need to get a new plow.


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman has mounted a MM1 on his Tundra before. Go to http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133037&highlight=tundra to see pictures.


----------



## CaptainJon

Ya I saw that but he didn't plow with it. Fisher says it will hit the bumper. Does anyone have real life test? I saw spudmans test fit of the 8.5 just looking for more info. Cause fisher also says we cannot put anything bigger then a 7.5 SD...


----------



## gtmustang00

Put yours on and see if it will hit. You get truckside on yet?


----------



## mercer_me

CaptainJon;1496021 said:


> Ya I saw that but he didn't plow with it. Fisher says it will hit the bumper. Does anyone have real life test? I saw spudmans test fit of the 8.5 just looking for more info. Cause fisher also says we cannot put anything bigger then a 7.5 SD...


You can put a 7.5' HD with no problems. Spudman has a 7.5' Xblade and his Tundra handles it great.


----------



## CaptainJon

I have an 8 HD that's what I am putting on if it will fit. And yes I have push plates just have to get the wiring and wire it and put the plates on. Been really busy with the club closing for the season and school and being in a wedding.


----------



## CaptainJon

It works as long as you have a grinder and some patients... pictures will come soon


----------



## jasonv

I'm not really sure what the question is, are you trying to fit an MM2 BLADE onto a Tundra with an MM1 mount?

There is nothing that can't be made to fit given patience, the right tools, and knowledge of how to use those tools.

It looks to me like the A-FRAME on the MM2 may be shorter than on the MM1. What this means, is that assuming the same mount point on the truck itself, the plow will be closer to the truck. You can solve this by modifying the A-FRAME, which for a competent metal worker, is a fairly straight-forward modification. I built a custom modified A-FRAME a couple of weeks ago, not just to fit a plow on a different mount from the same manufacturer, but to adapt a plow from one brand to a lift frame of another.


----------



## CaptainJon

No. According to Fisher and most people who sell the parts they say that a MM1 can not fit on a newer Tundra only a MM2 can. 

They say the Headgear will hit the bumper... NOT True! the difference is the reciever from the MM1 to a MM2 the difference is there is a flair on the outside and inside on a MM1 and on a MM2 there is only the flair on the inside. 

So long story short all you have to do it take off the outside Flair and it fits... I will post pictures as soon as I fix my o ring on the lift piston.


----------



## jasonv

Just make sure that there is enough clearance that if the plow starts bouncing, that the lift frame won't spring up and bash your bumper. Should be AT LEAST a couple of inches clearance.


----------



## CaptainJon

here is the only pic i have now... there is 3-4 inches all the way around.


----------



## jasonv

Looks good from here Thumbs Up


----------



## Spudman

CaptainJon, looks like you figured out the trick. Cut a notch on the outside of the plow mount where it slides onto the push plates, plug in the wires and your ready to plow. I should have checked the forum earlier to give you an answer; harvest and fall tillage ran late into November, time has been short.

Ryan


----------



## CaptainJon

i promised more photos but here is at least one.


----------

